# Website Suche



## ronaldo84 (20. Juni 2007)

Hi,

kennt jemand von euch eine gute Suche für eine Homepage? Wir nutzen zur Zeit atomz.com. Dabei ist das problem das wir nur bis zu 750 Seiten kostenlos indexieren können. Durch eine Anbindung an ein Webshop, verfügen wir aber im Moment über 2500 Seiten. Folgende Hauptmerkmale sollte die Suche noch haben:
- indexieren von Dynamischen generierten Seiten (PHP + MySQL)
- Sprache wenn möglich Deutsch oder englisch
- kostenlose Indexierung von ca. 3500 Seiten
- wenn möglich werbefrei und Ergebnissseiten frei editierbar. 

Weiß jemand eine gute Suche?


----------



## Neurodeamon (22. Juni 2007)

ronaldo84 hat gesagt.:


> Weiß jemand eine gute Suche?



Einen kostenlosen Dienst kenne ich nicht. Aber eine recht gute PHP Suchmaschine für den eigenen Webspace ist www.sphider.eu
Umfangreicher ist www.phpdig.net


----------

